# The car from "The mack"



## cist (Jan 13, 2005)

what car is "goldie" (Max Julien) driving in the movie the mack? it kinda looks like a cadillac eldorado, but im not sure, anybody sitting on some information about this car?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

It was A Eldo.I forgot what year,Ill try and find out.


----------



## cist (Jan 13, 2005)

cool, thanks man!


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

72 OR 73 
THIS WAS A 73


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

what about the pimped out ones from james bonds live & let die....


----------



## cist (Jan 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cist (Jan 13, 2005)

i know that superfly drives a eldorado 71 in the superfly movie.


----------



## cist (Jan 13, 2005)

here's a pic of the car from the mack.

http://www.filmposters.com/images/posters/7858.jpg


----------



## Jay Shu (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cist_@Apr 21 2005, 04:21 PM~3032126
> *what car is "goldie" (Max Julien) driving in the movie the mack? it kinda looks like a cadillac eldorado, but im not sure, anybody sitting on some information about this car?
> *


it was my step fathers brothers car, 73 fully custom, he was later found by my step father dead in the truck at the Oakland Airport.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

it has to be a el dorado,with soem pimp accesories added to it.

one of my favorite movie.


"now remember,a pimp is as only as good as his product,and his product is women,you gotta go out their and find the best ones u can find,work those broads,like no one has ever worked them before.

and never forget anyone can controll a womens body,but the key is to controll her mind.




:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## Jay Shu (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 24 2006, 06:11 PM~4921283
> *it has to be a el dorado,with soem pimp accesories added to it.
> 
> one of my favorite movie.
> ...


Yo Dog, i just told you what it was..... :thumbsup: I spelled trunk wrong though..


----------



## pelvis1891 (2 mo ago)

cist said:


> what car is "goldie" (Max Julien) driving in the movie the mack? it kinda looks like a cadillac eldorado, but im not sure, anybody sitting on some information about this car?


It's a corvado


----------



## pelvis1891 (2 mo ago)

cist said:


> what car is "goldie" (Max Julien) driving in the movie the mack? it kinda looks like a cadillac eldorado, but im not sure, anybody sitting on some information about this car?


Corovado


----------

